#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  請問~大家的獸齡@x@~

## 豹冰

恩...最近不知道跟誰聊到...
所以還頗想知道=w=~
來看看我有多老(炸)
小弟我小四獸化...今年9歲(虛歲)!!囧rz

----------


## Wolfy

如果是問我這個狼名的年齡的話.....
八歲了.

如果是問我什麼時候開始為獸人痴狂
與獸迷接觸的話. 三年多.

----------


## 修諾斯

晚上三點...睡不著...

回到重點XD
如果是問開始接觸獸類物品是從..."獅子王"在電影院播出之後...
當時忘記小學幾年級了，不過對獅子王的周邊產品超愛好！(從此踏上不歸路)

在上面那個隱藏因子種下後，大概在國三的時候開始變成獸"謎"(距今應該5年了！)
而正式與網路上的獸迷接觸，大概是在一年半前開始~
(現實生活上，我找不到獸迷orz)

----------


## 翔太

１歲…！？

嘎嘎嘎嘎！！

好深奧  :Shocked:  ||||

（如果是從喜歡當獸開始．．好像是．．托兒所！？）
（托兒所中班到國小二年級→喜歡裝熊）
（國小三、四年級下學期→喜歡裝烏龜）
（國小五年級、國中三年級→喜歡龍？？）

----------


## 狼王白牙

神龍之謎還在連載的時代 ... 

答案為 18 年

假如從喜歡動物起算開始請加上 5年變成 23 年

----------


## 博樹

2歲~XD

某天逛網路
看到某獸人就被萌住了...

然後...陷入獸人控的無盡深淵XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

從小就喜歡狗......七八年吧

開始迷狗之類的......四年多~"~

開始迷狼......兩三年

獸人......一年多

要問哪種?XD

----------


## 幻貓

國一迷上一個獸人動畫，從此開始
國二愛上咪兒，進而延伸下去
進國三的暑假找到野疆，又陷入了一層
十一月底找到狼版，更加的深入獸人世界
我也以當一隻貓人為傲~^~^m

----------


## 藍狼

小學2.3年級喜歡上龍那些的XD

一直到國1變成喜歡龍跟狼XD

現在國2=ˇ=(炸)

----------


## M.S.Keith

月影是再國1時喜歡狗...

之後在國2變狼...

國3變狼.獅.龍...

現在變到以上3種獸人都喜歡..月影目前高一...獸齡4年

----------


## 狼嚎

這個啊...其實還沒到1年呢...
第一天就是去年的8/31啦...
至於喜歡狼的時候應該是國中2年級的事吧...反正我也忘了XD

----------


## 食老TPOA

小生應該是四歲吧~~
從啥時開始？
不知道
為啥為陷入？
早忘了
反正~迷上就是迷上了~XDDDDDDDDDD
那為啥還確定是四歲呢？
就是個概約的數字嘛
就如同小生常常自許為三歲小可愛一般
也是個概約的數字啊~
搞不好小生是兩歲或一歲的超級小可愛也說不定啊~XDDDDDDD
(某老被拖出去作掉了)

----------


## 狼王白牙

不過這篇沒有定義獸齡的意義是什麼

所以可以分成很多種: 
[*]從喜歡動物開始算[輕度]
[*]從認為自己是動物或是獸人的一份子開始算[重度]
[*]從自己的虛擬角色雛型開始算
[*]從發現獸站開始抓圖(或者畫圖)開始算

我的 23 跟 18 是前兩者, 發現獸站的話是Yerf創站就發現了(1996 A.D.)

----------


## 布雷克

我呀......我自己的虛擬角色雛型在國中開始吧...記得是神X寶貝有再撥的時後...
不過是自創神X寶貝...但是也是狼.....阿害我我憶起以前的神X寶貝樂園...
我想畫狼人的時候是因為喜歡數X寶貝的獸人加魯魯後來看了巴哈的藝廊的獸人就迷上了....

然後開始一直畫一直畫我的狼人.........我不知畫了幾年.....
....兔仔是在高中時出生的....貓仔比較慢出來.....接下來是大學...畫了熊豹蜥蜴然後是恐龍獸人喔....
10歲吧....

----------


## 伊魯

我一歲=ˇ=
這是從國三被取了兔子這個外號開始算的
我也是在那段時間發現有獸人網站這回事

不過...因為我家人文條件實在太差了> <
現在只有一大早爬起來偷上的份....囧

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

本來國中一年級很正常的...
後來越來越瘋獸人，
稿的我上課都在想這個= =

到了國二之後開始出匱(性向被扭逆了)
已經想別種事情了。

到了國三之後兩種皆宜....
看是想正常帥氣的呢~??
還是色色的呢~??

 :正邪參半:

----------


## 豹冰

也對...沒有先定義程度...
(彷彿有看到一隻以實際年齡投票的咧XP)
不過~這樣看來至少有四隻比我老...
而且不是長老級...
算是祖先等級的了XDXD(斷層XD?)
這樣看來........
9歲的我還很年輕嘛~
這樣幼起來又更踏實了~XP
大家好~我是*"小"*黑豹喔~XDXDDXDDD

----------


## J.C.

開始喜歡動物的話 20年~23年 (這是天性)
開始畫獸人的話 13年
開始有貓獸人自畫像的話 11年
開始接觸國外獸人同好的話 4.5年吧

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

從小喜歡動物
國小愛上狼人 (聖劍傳說3)
國中 知道獸圈 但未進入
高職1年級 被咪汪拉進入

大概這樣吧~

----------


## 虎兒

5~6歲
國一下走上這條路...
國三時努力開創自己的[獸道]
高一時糜爛到極點,獸化程度日漸加深...
高二時跟著校狗到處跑...學會初步忍術(為了成為獸而修煉)
高三時才有具體形象(感謝九尾狐Kubi大人)

目前呢...是我最最自由的時刻
寒假時盡情的當隻飆風獸吧~!

龍起雲生,風從虎嘯~!

----------


## 瘋虎

恩......如果是說動物的話......從小就很喜歡了~~~~XD!

如果是獸人的話~~~大約兩年了吧^^"[已經不是很記得是什麼時候了!]

當時在查資料時無意間發現克狼大的網站~

之後就踏上了獸X迷這條路哩~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 暗夜狼

從小喜歡動物
2年半前看都獸圖就迷上了吧
大概去年一月找到第一個中文的獸站
7月還是8月在水藍町發言,和獸友接觸

----------


## 夜月之狼

笨狼就從小三開始接觸到動物 撿回第一隻小狗的時候開始算好了......

這樣好像顯得自己資格老~XD

雖然那隻小狗只有一天的緣份......

(黑狗 但前腳的掌是白毛 家中有老一輩的家人的話應該知道原因吧?)

(話說國三時學校跑來一隻這種狗~XD 是牠嗎?)

得到第一隻現在還在的狗是三年前

開始接觸獸人文化是兩年前(沙羅沙)

----------


## 亞多士

在下在8歲時接觸到...
而且是在歐洲遊玩時
在紅燈區看到的...
自此對獸人有一種親切感...
原因不明...
大概是羨慕那自由自在的生活吧？

----------


## 狼狼

我第一個逛的網站是JC.的（JC.大的宣傳真到位XD）那時候是2001年吧。
之前都是迷狼人（邪惡化身）。

----------


## 南田功二

我是逛某網站看到後就喜歡了  :Shocked:  (話說我是從美熊轉畫到日熊呢˙U˙")
還沒滿月~我是在這年4月看到貴板的5月多看到野疆得˙U˙/
話說這是舊帖也可以回嗎  :Shocked:  "

----------


## 小野貓

26年?一出生就是獸? XD 印象中從小就一直喜歡動物

小時候喜歡在家用 "四隻腳"跑來跑去 
學狼嚎或老虎的叫聲 認為自己是動物不是人=.=
一生氣就會野獸暴走咆哮起來或是咬人....@@
所以一直都被當成"神經病" 尤其是我是女生....=.=
這種四隻腳跑來跑去的怪癖，一直到國中偶而還會出現   
高中以後才完全消失（應該說是社會化了可以抑制這種衝動）

愛吃大塊的肉～半生不熟牛排更好～～生魚片超愛吃
吃雞排會連骨頭都吃掉（後來聽說如此會穿破腸胃不敢了）
好吧...我承認女人這樣的確很可怕啦...現在都會裝乖
我怎麼想都覺得我一定是有獸人血統  或是上輩子是動物

小學一二年級愛上狼王羅普這本漫畫。後來玩遊戲也愛上奇幻生物
龍，獨角獸，火鳥，半人馬，狼人，貓人，各種獸人都很喜歡
以這個來算的話最少也有16年....

但是加入論壇正式獸化的話不到一年（死）
在偶然看到樂園之前 一直都不知道原來這世界上有這麼多獸人

----------


## 逆

我是從小說踏(陷)入這個世界的XD

話說一年多前看了刺客後，到現在常常都以口代手，
啃骨頭的時候會啃乾淨點，甚至會吃掉骨隨(軟骨?那是基本XD)

會一直持續下去吧?覺得現在的生活模式還不錯...

----------


## 鵺影

大家的記憶力真好啊...
像我都沒辦法確切的分割哪幾年是哪個階段...  :onion_09:  

大致上來說,
小時候沒那麼多漫畫卡通可以接觸,
只有借那種小片的錄影帶,
裡面有日本特攝的XX戰隊,
才會看到一些當反派的獸人或魔人...  :onion_07:  

後來上小學之後,
開始有自己的零用錢,
可以每隔一段時間去租(or買)漫畫,
當時也是以少年快報為主,
因為一次可以看好多不同的作品...
(當時還是少快還是小本的哦!)
有人提到神龍之謎,也是當時熱門的作品.

如此輾轉,
正式注意到獸站的話,
大約是六七年前吧...
不過當時大多還是跑日本獸站...  :onion_07:  

至於正式定義自己的獸形為狼人,
已經分不太清為何時了,
但是大致上一直都很喜歡犬狼族,
也因此一直想養哈士奇、阿拉斯加犬或柴犬.
(5年多前達成心願囉^^~現在家裡有一隻5歲多的笨哈)

----------


## Katsuya XII

唉呀~我還以為你問我的年齡
所以不小心按到最後一項了XDDD

大概從小學4.5年級吧
所以算一算也有5年吧

----------


## 光狼

:onion_56:  6歲小學己迷獸了,接後,
 :onion_52:  一大羣卡通在夢中大戰,(當然爭在我夢中出場)
 :onion_62:  小學中期己迷獸人......
 :onion_09:  小學中後期,同學在課外欺負我的小族羣.(多次大戰)
 :onion_25:  我反攻對方,向老師告發他們的行為.(相等於核彈)

獸性大發而己..... :onion_07: 

 :onion_09:  不過,我只有五至六年大而己.......

 :暗地中~靈光一閃:  如果你以為我年小易欺的話

 :lupe_snarly:  小心我暴走時的全力連擊

----------


## 嵐隱

從小就喜歡動物~算10+了~

真的很喜歡很喜歡獸人是大學1年級吧~
看到LSI狼大和J.C.的畫後~^^
算五歲吧~

----------


## 諾皮悶

其實..剛開始看朋友畫圖的時候完全不知道什麼叫獸人 當初以為只是惡搞的肌肉男(被打

後來我在練習畫圖的時候也是好奇畫畫看 沒想到越來越喜歡  :狐狸心跳:  

從四年級的時候才知道獸人是什麼 那時候就不敢在學校畫獸圖了吧(原因很深

喜歡動物是有1年
(剛開始喜歡的是蛇)
喜歡獸人大概有5年吧
(剛開始喜歡是狼人)

----------


## Baroque Boyce

從小就對動物擁有深厚的情感。
當然，這也代表有被動物攻擊過...

1歲時被公雞啄傷眼睛(差了0.1公分傷到角膜)
5歲時跟一隻大狼狗玩結果不慎被他咬傷左手
(當時還血流不止耶~幸好不是咬到動脈^^|||  :Laughing:  )
11歲時被貓抓傷(同樣是眼睛差點失明)
16歲時去外送跟一隻雪納瑞犬玩結果又被咬傷XDD

......今天...我已17歲又5個月...在回家的路上又被兩隻管理室的狗兄追殺
(牠們只是想跟我玩啦...不過親近方式有點太粗暴，旁邊的管理員還嚇呆了呢)

好啦！言歸正傳！
如果是從畫畫開始的話...我是從國一接觸獸人...算起來應該是5年左右

但若是從喜歡動物開始的話...
要從：出生開始算起！(也就是跟我的本齡一樣啦！17歲~~)

----------


## 狂．洛清

獸齡...是怎樣算的啊?..我記得啊...
大概在幼稚園時...很喜歡恐龍(最愛有長角的..背上的.尾巴的.頭上的..)還有長頸鹿.斑馬.大象..(動物園裡的比較多)
國小3.4年級時...自覺到自己屬龍時..便開始畫龍.再加上馬..(這時候的我,不知為何..很不喜歡畫人..連帶的獸"人"也沒出現過..)而在不清楚是何時(總之已經識字了)愛上了靈犬萊西.再來是野性的呼喚裡的巴克.白牙裡的白牙..
後來6年級時受獸人加魯魯獸的影響..開始畫獸人..到現在高中...

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

年齡?我不太清楚了...(回憶下載中...Loading......)

不過真要算的話....差不多有5歲快6歲了。(從我發現自己有"這種"傾向之後...)

差不多..是在國二下學期的時候才終於覺醒的吧?那個時候還只是單純的喜歡小動物....

一直到高中，在網路上逛到一個日本的獸網站(後來就一發不可收拾了)，我終於發現自己對獸人有奇怪的遐想.....(炸)

高中時期的我已經完全偏向自己是個龍人了。(伸爪)

現在...依然是渴望著獸化實現的一天XD

----------


## V仔

第一次喜歡獸人，最早是喜歡怪獸對打機，大概是我10歲左右~

之後就喜歡上數碼寶貝，再跟同學借遊戲來玩，更是愛上了~XD

不過我喜歡的獸人幾乎都是龍人勒~XD~可愛又帥~又很受(啥!?

----------


## 天空神龍

其實想不太清楚 選個大概（？）
一切多虧了風之少年小庫＞Ｗ＜
長長的耳朵還有叫聲真的是好萌ＸＤ

不過也有一段時間，只是單純的認為自己只是喜歡可愛的東西ＸＤ
一上高中才發現自己的獸人魂燒的是這麼重ＯＲＺ

----------


## 時雨秋幻

嗯...
小幻開始覺醒是起源於兩三個月前CN頻道播的某部卡通...
接著萌上之後就一發不可收拾XD~(被踢飛)
對了，兩個月大要勾哪個？XD

----------


## Owla

應該有六年了吧......
目前要升高二的狀態...
(壓力開始沉重中)
從小學五年級開始吧?
我已經不記得當時喜歡上狼的原因了@@"
總覺得其實在更小的時候就喜歡上動物了?
或許一出生就是如此也不一定
但是確立當狼人的目標是小五
這是可以確定的
而且之後越來越喜歡狼了
話說是越來越喜歡......
卻也越來越明白不太可能= ="
真不想長大啊......

----------


## 月．狼

要說的話大約是在香港第一次播陰陽大戰記的時候...吧?

也有半年了...(遠目

之後瘋狂地找陰陽的圖,相薄圖片數量也有100多張了...

之後是路卡利歐,風之古諾羅亞...

自己也忘了....

----------


## tsuki.白

自己也不太清楚了(滅

大概有那麽6,7年了吧...

反正小時候就對獸類很感興趣(記得當時還一直很萌恐龍XD
毛毛生物(除蟲外）都大好！！

----------


## 小V狼

:Smile:  嗷嗚(揮手)
小v狼是今年暑假才創的的角色
所以就選還沒滿月

雖然以前就很喜歡許多動物了
可是不知道是從什麼時候開始的...

----------


## 鳶

真神奇小獸什麼時候投過票了自己都不知道(被埋)

要說隱性的話應該有五年了，從某個年代久遠的動畫裡的某個角色開始(誰呀?)
真的踏進獸人圈的話...一年差不多
覺醒應該是逛朋友網誌時看到她小說設定裡的狼人，之後就一發不可收拾...

後來回頭看自己才發現以前會那麼迷陰陽大戰記和龍王傳說原來是.....XD
(不過現在看這些動畫的時間越來越少了orz)


話說小獸到底投了啥選項怎麼記不起來了啦~~~~(抱頭)

----------


## xu430030

如果從喜歡DM（數碼獸）開始來算的話大概有5年了吧。。（可能還多吧。。不記得了=  =）
不過來到狼版其實才一年不到吧。。記得是搜風龍的圖的時候發現的。。當時可是大驚喜呢。。。  :Very Happy:

----------


## taleshunt

要說源起大約是數碼02剛出來的烈焰獸了吧

後來有好長一段時間都是接觸貓耳犬耳正太的
最近才開始喚回獸性
也對毛茸茸加強注意XD

----------


## 雪之龍

我應該是1或2歲而已吧...
我自己也不清楚是何時開始喜歡獸的...
應該是在一年半以前吧....

----------


## 柯魯

還不到一年呢！

今年一月才剛接觸到『獸』

就瘋狂的陷進獸控的深淵......

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我算兩年

要說虛擬腳色的話....從曙光這款線上遊戲出來後就有了@@

大概4年多吧

我是在國中喜歡狼，高中喜歡狼獸人，又被一個人引發獸性
所以自己是兩年

來狼版才不到一年

----------


## 阿翔

獸齡的話，
2歲。
因為翔的人類年齡是13歲半，
應該和獸齡的2歲差不多吧？
還是說…
翔計錯了？

----------


## 迷思

> 還是說… 
> 翔計錯了？


好像是如此的：



> 不過這篇沒有定義獸齡的意義是什麼
> 
> 所以可以分成很多種: 
> [*]從喜歡動物開始算[輕度]
> [*]從認為自己是動物或是獸人的一份子開始算[重度]
> [*]從自己的虛擬角色雛型開始算
> [*]從發現獸站開始抓圖(或者畫圖)開始算


－－－－－－－－－－
如果是我，嚴格地說來未滿一年。
現在很努力地在心裡分割一塊組織狼的架構。

----------


## 洛肯

這樣看下來除了那些始組版大之外~(阿~)
再加上有點年紀的大大外~(好遙遠)
好像就我的獸齡蠻大的耶~(燦笑)

回想起來好像是"3"歲的時候有看一部狼人的電影
(感覺自己好像異類喔)(3歲)(汗)
恩~(接下來要講的有點.....恩)

那時候就徹底迷上了
所以說獸齡要從那時算起八
那就是16歲了~(燦笑)
但如果是喜歡動物了話
那就是從2歲開始
那就是17歲了
不過如果是畫畫的話是5歲
所以獸齡是14歲
我好老喔(汗)
裏人格:哇哈哈哈哈哈~一群小鬼!!!(歐飛)

天音:哪有人跟你一樣從這麼小就在看那種血腥暴力片阿!!!

我可是死神耶
哪有不喜歡血腥暴力虐待恐怖黑暗瘋狂變態誇張的東西~(我可是熱愛著ㄋ~)

天音:沒救了

----------


## 拉魯

我想想看....如果是正式接觸獸的事務

大約1年左右....


但是如果說已經獸化了話

已經4~5年了....

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

牙好像是幼稚園看到某狼娃娃之後就愛上狼了
之後看了白牙、狼母....等書之後就深深陷入不可自拔了
不過除了狼之外，牙還喜歡貓科動物跟龍還有馬><
獸齡好像滿久的了

----------


## 黑狼

我一年級喜歡獅子貓咪半年
二年級喜歡火鳳凰半年多
三年級才開始喜歡狼兩年多

----------


## 蒼心

國2的時候在某個18+的網站看到獸人BL的貼圖...(好孩子不要學!!)

就正中我的下懷...

獸人好棒,肌肉好大,毛毛的,有好玩的耳多尾巴....

所以算算..兩年吧..

不過.我發現這個站只有4個月而已XD

----------


## 若葉

實歲兩年，虛歲三年

嗯...實際日期不是說很清楚
在還沒進來就在自學了QQ"

哎呦~總之就虛歲三年吧

----------


## 極地尋找

呀?

獸齡是什麼呀? (歐)

(扶起)是年齡嗎?還是入獸界的年日呀~?

如果說年齡才15很件青呀~(樂)

如果是步入獸界的話....(數數手指)

我才不到1歲

只10個月大而且OAO

----------


## 雷希克斯

國一開始的
之所以會進來還不是被學長拉攏進來的
......

嗯...不對
好像從小三就開始喜歡獅子了
但是是從國一才有在畫

----------


## 狂龍

我跟蒼心大一樣~~

再翻18+網的時候看到牛的BL圖...　　(燦

獸齡...大約應該是0歲 (胚胎..."

在前年的8月...

快滿1歲了0﹏

----------


## GOOSE

噗呲
GOOSE從出生～能走路就會追著狗狗跑XD
老媽從小叫我豬（炸
我一直以為自己是豬（再炸
一直到小五=W=我以為自己是蟑螂（指～這不是獸吧
自號為蟑螂王W（昆蟲王！！
國中進化為鵝～鵝王～鳥王！！！
有這個WOOSE種族是從去年12月份開始的XD

我很想說，我可以從出生開始算起嗎？？
呃呃？

老實說，我幾乎是從小就很愛動物（只是嚴重討厭猴子==
假裝是他們的同伴……
所以我決定選我的年齡～（喂！是這樣嗎？

----------


## 旌‧萊特

若從喜歡獸人開始的話
第一部接觸的獸人動畫那就是可愛巧虎島啦 (被巴
有10幾年以上了吧
從小看到大XD

喜歡獸是從小三開始
家裡養了一隻狼犬
超聽話的
但是歸西了QAQ
之後也養了很多小狗狗 很歡樂
但是搬到公寓之後全送人了QAQ"

從接觸獸迷跟取名開始的話
也才剛滿一年呢

----------


## 白玄 左戒

我是從6歲開始吧
一開始是接觸到卡通
看到裡面的龍都可以飛
就迷上了(?: 這啥理由)

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

從愛上狼到現在，算算也至少有兩年了，自從加入狼版，喜愛程度便呈倍數成長‧‧‧

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

如果說獸自覺，是小五開始的。算一算八年了吧。
那時在狐和犬之間，找著自己的定位。

如果說喜歡動物，那大概就是自小開始。
床鋪擺滿了動物布偶，芭比娃娃退散！（小時會被芭比娃娃嚇哭）

如果說進入狼版，半年。
雖然早先已經在看老弟上狼版。

如果說誓以獸人來寫作，小六吧。
那時想寫奇幻文學來改編電玩。

----------


## 極soni

呃.....

闖進這裡以前..

才剛滿兩個月˙w˙

希望前輩多多照故嘍(笑)

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

從國一到國二的這段期間突然在網站上晃晃晃就被獸給迷住了

應該是從這個時候開始的(點頭)

之後就一直去看有關獸的卡通

可是當時還不知道有狼版這個地方

就這樣虛晃了1年多在國三的時候找到了這裡

從此就在這邊定居了^^

要是算獸齡的話應該是..4年多快5年 (點頭)

看起來滿老了說~XDD

不過白牙老大果然是老大~

獸齡.....比我的實際年齡還要多耶(崇拜)

白牙老大萬歲><  (迷：誰來把它拖走~~)

----------


## 風痕_狼

我剛開始是:

→家中養了一只哈士奇。小二的時候...

→慢慢的哈士奇影響喜歡獸到現在

→在網路上買寵物物品時打了"哈士奇"找到了這個有趣的網站就定居在此了。
     (最近的事)為捨麼不找在YAHOO!的收尋"哈士奇"呢(好無言................!!)
 :狐狸裝鬼:

----------


## 沉默之狼

獸齡啊@@
好難算XDDDD
從幼稚園就在當獅王(自認)，想當年某狼還有兩個小部下，隨侍在旁(獅子王剛出
其實某狼最先喜歡的獅子、龍、老虎、還有機獸(還是中毒中)
之後才是狗跟狼。

出現比較明確的形象是國小5年級左右，一隻綁著繃帶的白犬=w=(火影裡小李的綁法
之後是國中出現的小黑狗，之後就變成現在的妖狼XD
所以獸齡算算有7、8年以上，如果從認為自己是獸開始的話，10年以上XDDD|||
其實某狼沒有什麼身為人類的自覺，感覺總跟正常人格格不入(汗

----------


## wingwolf

開始喜歡動物……那是很久很久以前的事了……

很小很小的時候
爸媽因爲工作繁忙把我送到山裏老家
從那時起我就深深喜歡上動物了
再加上我的水瓶座幻想
那個時候我就基本上把自己當成那些家畜的同類了（炸——

我還記得我會畫畫開始
就在畫獸了……
小學二年級開始做自創生物

所以說，我的獸齡，至少十五年吧  :Mr. Green:  
（衆：呀，好老！）[再炸——

----------


## 神原明野

如果說我要來精算的話

自從我把神奇寶貝或RO魔物獸人化開始就算了

那時候剛剛國小畢業，所以印象也很深刻

也比較好算XD

----------


## 灰爪

我小五時開始的
可是我放空了一年
但我心裡還有那種感覺
所以當我發現這個
網站時
我又繼續下去我的
初衷

----------


## 1234QWER

算2歲吧...............
我從國1開始不知道為什麼~~~突然常常"幻想"~~XXXX*****~~!!!!
到國2該使幻想一些有關獸人的東西~從此迷上獸人(都是幻想中的東西........
-----------------------------------------------在這之前我一直都以為自己是有"特殊"嗜好的~~~~可能別人會覺得我很奇怪~
到了國3~無意間看到"狼之樂園"~~~才發現~原來也有那麼多人喜歡獸人啊!
好高興~

----------


## AF91N

狼人身分:約13.2個月的說(來到狼版約兩個月....)

一般人身分:18.811歲

熱愛獸人,外加熱愛軍事.....

最喜歡的槍枝(M1A1湯姆生衝鋒槍)+最喜歡的神奇寶貝(Lucario)= 左邊那張頭圖

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

喜歡龍和狼開始事從國小就喜歡了，是看過和那些有關的卡通就喜歡上的

附帶ㄧ提，我的年齡是快18歲了，也就是說喜歡已經到13年了

看到這論壇時，我有些緊張

不過裡面都有和善的獸友，很開心

----------


## 卡普貓

如果是以分身雛形來計算...
小六左右...目前高三...
在下現在七歲~應該(被打

如果是喜歡動物.從很小就很喜歡.
因為在下不會畫人.所以小時候也是一直在畫怪物異形獸人動物.
以這種來算...大概也有十年了吧.

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

我國2就發現獸站,並且迷上獸

在最近才發現樂園...

很後悔為什麼沒有早點發現樂園

如果從發現獸站算5年了

太晚發現樂園啦= =

----------


## fwiflof

好難算......
最早在幼稚園...中班左右？
那時還有同伴........
模仿獸足的技藝也是那時練出來的.....(沒人問你這個)
中間沉寂了幾年.....只有獸爪的習慣改不掉
再覺醒的時間就看註冊日期減一天就是了......
找的狼版的同時就甦醒了.....
當天晚上，月幽出現在我夢中，微笑著........(也沒人問這個)
總之是狼板讓幽找到了自己

----------


## xx2005531

我大概 快滿一年 左右 ˙ˋ ˙

至於 為什麼會喜歡獸人@ˋ@...

原因也忘了... XD

----------


## 亮羽

大概2歲!
當時是老姐發現的
不過她只是來看圖而已
到是我徹底愛上了!
本來只愛龍的
之後愛上狼
越來越多!

----------


## 嵐霖

撲撲~~
我上個月才出生呢XD
外面的世界長什麼樣子
我自己也不清楚
剛剛才睜開眼XD

----------


## 羽翔

大概2歲半....
應該是從小4開始的吧~
一開始是看某動漫後開始喜歡龍~~
然後也是看某動漫後又喜歡白虎...
後來就開始喜歡狼了~~~(喜歡狼的原因忘了..)
----------------------------------------
那如果要說加入狼板的時間..
幾個禮拜前吧
其實從以前就發現狼版了
只是都沒加入....
最近才加入~

----------


## jkl123

我的獸齡阿....應該還不到1年吧~
以前是喜歡玄幻小說中的獸人形象....
直到再網路上意外的發現克狼的獸站之後...
開始了這條不歸路~XD

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

獸齡阿((開始數~

1歲多~

從國二暑假開始當獸人0w0~

現在高一囉~~

小影要繼續長大0w0~~

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

小時候就對動物很有興趣

自從看到狼的高傲及帥氣

就整個被他給迷住了

尤其是穿著殺手裝或騎士裝(狼人)

----------

